# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Gardening >  Making Beef Jerky

## BraggSurvivor

In roughly eighty days I will have to butcher this years beef steers. Problem is I have about 250-300 lbs of roasts (& such) left from last year butcher. I'm thinking it might be time again to dust off the meatslicer and smoker and get to work making beef jerky. I also have about 20 pheasant breasts to use up as well.

Anyone have a favorite jerky marinade/spice recipe you want to share? Any old family recipes?

----------


## Rick

Bragg - Here's an old family recipe. No one ever used it but it is old..... :Big Grin: 

Beef Jerky
2 lbs. of flank steak
2/3 cup of soy sauce
2/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon onion powder
2 teaspoons of seasoning salt (recommend Lawry's) 
Slice flank steak diagonally with the grain of the meat into very thin slices (If slightly frozen it slices more easily).  Combine ingredients and marinate meat overnight or 12 hours.  Be sure all pieces are covered (coated) with marinade.  Drain excess marinade.  Place meat on paper towels to soak up marinade. Meat should be squeezed as dry as possible in paper towels.  Place individual pieces of meat on rack in oven at 140 to 160 degrees for seven to 12 hours, or until meat is dry throughout.  Leave oven door ajar (slightly open) during the drying process.  Meat can also be hung in the oven by placing a wooden toothpick in each piece and strung from the rack.  Store finished jerky in an airtight container.  It keeps for several months, but it is likely that it will be consumed by the master hunter, kids, or the cook within a few days.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

I make mine on a much smaller scale than you're talking about. I make anywhere from 3-7 lb's every two weeks. I'm luck if it lasts that long around here. But I don't follow any set recipe. I use brown sugar and salt, with some worcestershire and fresh black pepper as a base.  I then add minced fresh onion and garlic. A TON of garlic, but it's a staple in just about everything we cook. I stop there if I want to make a batch of regular, or maybe throw a few other things in it. After that, it depends on what kind of flavor you want. 

For oriental, use a combination of soy, teriyaki, hoisen sauce, or oyster sauce. There's a spicy red chili soy paste that goes well too, or dried asian peppers.

For hispanic flavorings I use cumin, chili pepper, fresh jalapeno's or habenero's (scotch bonnets), etc.

I've seen some recipes online that use coke to make it sweet, but I usually use maple syrup instead. I've also seen some that use A-1 for "tangy" jerky, but no one around here is really all that wild about the tamarind that gives A1 it's distinctive taste.

Marinate for AT LEAST 24 hours in the fridge. Otherwise, it all kinda tastes the same.

If you used minced fresh veggies like onion, garlic, and peppers, you can shake them off before skewering, or not. If not, you get dried little flecks that just add to the taste. Have no idea if they go bad, as they don't last that long. *shrug*

All I can say is grab a couple roasts. some flank steak, or lean brisket and start experimenting now. You really only need enough marinade to well coat the meat. I make mine in the oven, skewered on bamboo skewers and lay them front to back. One skewer is just long enough to go from the front of the rack to the middle part. I just leave a gap between the types if I'm making multiple types of jerkey.  

I've also used coffee, and either shiner bock or guiness to add a different flavor, but it wasn't that noticeable. 

I turn the oven somewhere between warm and 200 degrees as it doesn't have any lower temp, and after about 20 minutes of letting the oven warm up I prop the door open with a fork for good air circulation. It's going to take anywhere between 6-12 hours, depending on the temperature in your house, the humidity, what you used for a marinade, and the thickness of your slices. I do thicker slices cause TDW has requested it.  :Smile: 

Enjoy your experiments.  :Smile:

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Do any of you use a brine or curing salt before hand for long term storage?

----------


## Rick

I didn't even think about you having 300 lbs. to put up. Read it, just didn't think. 

Another thing you might thing about is just dehydrating some of the beef. That will extend it's shelf life and reconstituted beef is just like the real deal.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I'm heading into the city today to have the blade sharpened on my meat slicer and pick up some curing salts. Smoker is set up and ready to roll. I'll post pics as I go along.

----------


## Tahyo

> Do any of you use a brine or curing salt before hand for long term storage?


I make a great deal of beef jerky around here.  My "marinade" is pretty much as most are other than using a few other odds and ends on occasion.  I don't use any curing salts with my beef jerky.  The stuff is usually gone with in a few months of me making it.  I do vacuum seal everything I make.

I do use curing salts on other things though.

I would be interested in your smoking procedure.  I do a lot of sausage making, as well as back bacon and other things that I smoke around here.
I just never bothered to smoke my jerky.  Always used a good dehydrator (Excalibur) to make my jerky.

----------


## Rick

Tahyo - I just picked up an Excalibur but have yet to make jerky in it. I've always used my oven. Any hints on making it in the dehydrator?

----------


## Tahyo

> Tahyo - I just picked up an Excalibur but have yet to make jerky in it. I've always used my oven. Any hints on making it in the dehydrator?


Just get yourself a marinade that looks good, I would suggest a traditional one at first.  Slice the meat 1/8 or 3/16 thick.  I usually marinade the meat a minimum of 8 hours, but sometimes 12.  Once you put the meat in the dehydrator set the setting at the "Meat/Jerky" setting and let her go.  Rotate the trays as well as move them to different positions every couple hours.  Drying time can take from 3 - 6 hours, sometimes more if you cut the meat thick.  When you think you are getting close, take a piece out and let it cool off completely before tasting it.  When jerky is hot, it may act like it's not done.

Oh... make sure you drain the meat fairly well before putting on the trays.  I just toss in a colander and dab a bit of it off with paper towels.  If you want to, use a pepper mill to put a little coarse ground pepper on it.  I wouldn't use regular ground pepper out of a shaker.  Too easy to put too much on.

If I'm unclear on anything let me know.  Was trying to squeeze this in before the wife gets home.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

I make a dry jerky rub (after curing) instead of a marinade. I cant figure why someone would want to add more moisture, kinda defeats the purpose IMO. After I mix the meat with a dry rub, I put it in the fridge for 20 hours. Anymore time than that the meat seems to get a little mushy.


I got the newly sharpened blade back and made easy work of two 6lbs chuck roasts. My homegrown meat was taken out of the freezer last night. Here is a pic of citting the meat 1/4" thick.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I trim all the fat and get my sodium nitrate powder ready. In the mixing drum I carfully measure the weight of the meat vs sodium nitrate. 10lbs of meat needs 6 tablespoons + 2 teaspons of nitrate. All trimmings are cooked on my grille and fed to my 4 dogs as I fire up my smoker tomorrow. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


After I finish the barrel tumble of meat and nitrate, I add the dry rub. This first test batch is going to be a cajun hot dry rub. Its an old family recipe from my uncle. Here is a pic of the 10lbs of prepared jerky that will sit covered in the fridge until tomorrow afternoon. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Tahyo - Are you just using the mesh or screens? 

I think rotating the trays was a good bit of info. I would not have rotated them on the Excaliber. Thanks!!!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> I make a great deal of beef jerky around here.  My "marinade" is pretty much as most are other than using a few other odds and ends on occasion.  I don't use any curing salts with my beef jerky.  The stuff is usually gone with in a few months of me making it.  I do vacuum seal everything I make.
> 
> I do use curing salts on other things though.
> 
> I would be interested in your smoking procedure.  I do a lot of sausage making, as well as back bacon and other things that I smoke around here.
> I just never bothered to smoke my jerky.  Always used a good dehydrator (Excalibur) to make my jerky.



In my opinion people tend to over smoke the jerky giving it a bitter taste. I cold smoke with hickory or Mesquite with no water. 

Between sodium nitrate and smoking, my jerky should keep for a very long time.

----------


## Tahyo

Rick, I'm using the trays that came with it.  They are plastic mesh.  They also clean up real nice in the dishwasher but put them on the top rack when you do.  I have had my Excalibur for almost 10 years now.. still all original parts and tons of usage.

BraggSurvivor, I've made jerky both ways, dry rub(s) and the marinade.  I save the dry rubs for pork shoulders and brisket that I smoke for 14+ hours.
I just happen to like the marinade way better.  I recently made two batches of jerky to send to one of my wife's friend's husband who is in Iraq.  One was marinade and one was rub.  Can't say which one he liked better, but all in all, the marinade is my cup of tea.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

The biggest thing for me is time. If I can save 4 hours dry time on each batch, I will go through this 300lbs alot quicker. What do you have for a grille Tahyo? All my briskets and shoulders I do in my BGE.

----------


## Tahyo

> In my opinion people tend to over smoke the jerky giving it a bitter taste. I cold smoke with hickory or Mesquite with no water. 
> 
> Between sodium nitrate and smoking, my jerky should keep for a very long time.


o.k. I cold smoke salmon so that's no problem for me.  I make a trip down to see my brother in Texas once a year and bring back as much pecan wood as I can cram in the back of my truck.  It's a milder version of hickory that I use for the sausage I make.  I use a combination of sugar cane and pecan wood for some of it.

----------


## Tahyo

I actually have 3 different things I use, depending on what I'm doing.  I have a cabinet smoker that I use a hot plate and wood chips for cold smoking.  (no water.. don't like any more moisture in the smoke than what's in the wood)
I made an upright barrel bbq pit for using something where I need direct heat, but up high and then I have my pride and joy, Klose offset pit/smoker for my pork shoulders, brisket or turkeys.

I had a real nice smoke house about 5 years ago, but I had a "flame up" and got to watch it go up in flames.  It was a sad day.  Just never got around to building another one.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

If you were my nieghbor Tahyo, I believe we would be very overweight and most of the time hungover.  

I love grilling and smoking.......(as grease runs down my chin staining my muscle shirt)

----------


## Tahyo

Bragg, I keep telling my wife that when I die it better be with a pulled pork sandwich in one hand and half a slab of ribs in the other.  BBQ is my weakness, but I am picky about it.  Won't touch a bbq rib that some people find necessary to boil before putting on the pit.  My feeling is that if you don't have the time or patience to do it right, then don't do it at all.
I'm waiting for the weather to give me two good days of 50s and 60s so I can get some pork shoulders going.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

My exact thought.....prepping a big brisket for the weekend......I dont care how cold it is.  :Wink:

----------


## Tahyo

> My exact thought.....prepping a big brisket for the weekend......I dont care how cold it is.


I will be very envious.

----------


## Rick

No need to be envious. What say we all load up and head to Bragg's place. There is no way he can eat 300 lbs of jerky AND a whole brisket. Sounds to me like he needs a little help. 

Bragg - You did say you make your own mead, right?......buddy ol' pal?

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Your welcome anytime Rick......just bring gold or silver.

----------


## Rick

Love it!!!! Perfect response!!

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Well, meat is on the racks and going into the smokers in 15 minutes. Man it smells excellent around here! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

I've got fruit in the dehydrator. I'll make desert!

----------


## Tahyo

Bragg, please snap off a picture of it when it's done.  Would just like to see how yours looks when done.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Sure will Tayho. After this test batch and if it turns out good, I will fire up the smoke house. I have 20 roasts thawing in the quonset and will start slicing them up tomorrow afternoon. The smoke house is allot easier to control the temps when its this cold outside. 

This batch is loaded and the soaked hickory chips are just starting to smoke. Hope to heat it to 165 for an hour and turn it down and hold to 150 for the rest of the drying time:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Tahyo

Ah.. I see you have the same kind of cabinet that I have, or similar.  Your door looks different and looks like it seals better, but the inside looks the same as mine.  I cut up one of those "sheet magnets" and put around the outside of the door to seal it on mine.

----------


## trax

OK, I've been trying and trying and trying to stop myself, but everytime I pass by the thread title the temptation just gets stronger. If you want to make beef jerky, feed them caffeine.

----------


## nell67

Or sugar.... they both work for me,LOL.

----------


## trax

sleep deprivation  works too. Now I have a concern that if I start a thread on smoking meat...welll, the possibilities....

----------


## WildGoth

is there a way to make jerky easily at home because i would like to try it

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> is there a way to make jerky easily at home because i would like to try it


have you not read the thread?

----------


## crashdive123

> is there a way to make jerky easily at home because i would like to try it


Try here.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2343

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> is there a way to make jerky easily at home because i would like to try it



It's easy, smoker, oven or dehydrators work very well. Ive tried solar drying and sun drying but the critters around here wrecked havoc.

Smoking with a dry rub is my favorite.

----------


## WildGoth

i have but i meant like a set of directions

----------


## Rick

Son, you lost me. That's what's in the thread. Directions. Recipes are directions. What am I missing here?

----------


## WildGoth

there is directions in the therad but  no for like one method

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> i have but i meant like a set of directions



Here is some more info:

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-Beef-Jerky

http://www.3men.com/jerky_food_safety.htm

----------


## WildGoth

thank you bragg now all we need is a set of directions for twinkles

----------


## Tahyo

You can google anything regarding jerky and get information overload.

----------


## nell67

> thank you bragg now all we need is a set of directions for twinkles


Twinkles???? 's'at?

----------


## crashdive123

Good catch Nell - What's a ..... oh never mind.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> Twinkles???? 's'at?


I'll say it crash...

Canadian dictionary: Twinkle - gay dude.  


 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nell67

and there are directions for that?  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :Confused:

----------


## Rick

My wife and I were in Vancouver and this guy was dressed in a dress standing on a wooden box in front of some store (I don't know, didn't ask, didn't want to know). But I'm pretty sure his name was Twinkles. He just sort of looked like a Twinkles. (apologies to anyone that resembles a Twinkles or is named Twinkles).

----------


## BraggSurvivor

> My wife and I were in Vancouver and this guy was dressed in a dress standing on a wooden box in front of some store (I don't know, didn't ask, didn't want to know). But I'm pretty sure his name was Twinkles. He just sort of looked like a Twinkles. (apologies to anyone that resembles a Twinkles or is named Twinkles).



Or is a gay dude....

----------


## Rick

He did seem pretty happy.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Pulled the meat out of the smoker at about 10:30 last night. Cooled on the counter overnight and tasted this morning. WOW, it frikken hot! That cajun spice brang tears to my eyes. Excellent texture, good smoke and right amount of salt, just a little too hot. Ended up with 3.8 lbs of jerky from 10lbs of raw meat. Kids took some to school this morning, I cant wait to hear their reactions.   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

*My costs:*

Meat: free
Spices: $4.00
Curing Salts: $3.00
Propane: $2.00
Wood smoke: $2.50


3.8lbs X $30.00lbs = $114.00   Not bad for the amout of work.


Here is a pic of the finished product Tayho:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

This morning I pulled the batch of jerky out of the smokehouse and I am very pleased with the results. I ended up with 20.4lbs of honey garlic pepper, 14.2lbs of sweet and spicey, 17.4lbs of teriyaki and 7.6lbs of Southern Comfort and cracked pepper.

I loaded the rest of the meat in the smokehouse and this last batch is mainated in Cattle Boys BBQ (locally made) and sweet rum (homeade).

So far Ive filled 20 of these containers. Here is a pic of the Southen Comfort jerky:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Just send whichever bunch you don't want. I'm not all that picky.

----------


## Aurelius95

Very cool, Bragg.  Did you do all 300 lbs already?

----------


## Tahyo

That's a nice looking batch of jerky Bragg.  I may have to hit you for one of your basic dry cures one of these days.

I was going to try and do a couple pork butts this weekend but it's not going to work out for me.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Ya same here, weather is going to crap. Gonna hit up a dinner theater with friends instead and let someone else cook.

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Well I just finished up with the pheasant jerky. Unbeleivable. Probably the best tasteing jerky Ive made to date. Other that cutting out a few steel shots on these 21 pheasants, 99% of the breast meat was used. Really looking forward to next falls shoot to do more.


Here is all you get from 21 birds: Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Nice.  I seem to remember another post someplace where somebody was shooting peasants.  Are the two similar?

----------


## Tahyo

That is some mighty fine looking jerky Bragg!

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> This morning I pulled the batch of jerky out of the smokehouse and I am very pleased with the results. I ended up with 20.4lbs of honey garlic pepper, 14.2lbs of sweet and spicey, 17.4lbs of teriyaki and 7.6lbs of Southern Comfort and cracked pepper.
> 
> I loaded the rest of the meat in the smokehouse and this last batch is mainated in Cattle Boys BBQ (locally made) and sweet rum (homeade).
> 
> So far Ive filled 20 of these containers. Here is a pic of the Southen Comfort jerky:
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


you. are. the man.  i humbly bow before your jerky ways.

----------


## Ken

Crash, this needs some belated QC work!

----------


## crashdive123

We've been working on Bragg for quite awhile.  No joy so far.

----------


## Rick

He has that wilderness strong will. But we keep tryin'!

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> Bragg - Here's an old family recipe. No one ever used it but it is old.....
> 
> Beef Jerky
> 2 lbs. of flank steak
> 2/3 cup of soy sauce
> 2/3 cup Worcestershire sauce
> 1 teaspoon garlic powder
> 1 teaspoon onion powder
> 2 teaspoons of seasoning salt (recommend Lawry's) 
> Slice flank steak diagonally with the grain of the meat into very thin slices (If slightly frozen it slices more easily).  Combine ingredients and marinate meat overnight or 12 hours.  Be sure all pieces are covered (coated) with marinade.  Drain excess marinade.  Place meat on paper towels to soak up marinade. Meat should be squeezed as dry as possible in paper towels.  Place individual pieces of meat on rack in oven at 140 to 160 degrees for seven to 12 hours, or until meat is dry throughout.  Leave oven door ajar (slightly open) during the drying process.  Meat can also be hung in the oven by placing a wooden toothpick in each piece and strung from the rack.  Store finished jerky in an airtight container.  It keeps for several months, but it is likely that it will be consumed by the master hunter, kids, or the cook within a few days.


i went to the store, and am following this to the T.  meat's marinating now.  will let ya know how it ends up.  never made jerky before, always thought it was waaay more difficult but a lot of you seem to have it down.

----------


## Rick

I make this quite a bit and have some in the pantry now. Let me know what you think.

----------


## Ken

> I make this quite a bit and have some in the pantry now. Let me know what you think.


Hey.  Wait a minute.  "Let me know what you think."   That job belongs to the Quality Control Department.

----------


## Rick

Yeah, yeah. I'm just looking for an opinion not a taste testing session. Perhaps we should enact a law of the land that a food gratuity must be paid to QA as the price to absorb our knowledge.

----------


## Ken

> Yeah, yeah. I'm just looking for an opinion not a taste testing session. Perhaps we should enact a law of the land that a food gratuity must be paid to QA as the price to absorb our knowledge.


You're going to give me a hard time about this, aren't you?   :Frown:

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, yeah. I'm just looking for an opinion not a taste testing session. Perhaps we should enact a law of the land that a food gratuity must be paid to QA as the price to absorb our knowledge.


As long as the gratuity is being paid to the QA Department :Big Grin:  and not collected from them :EEK!: ....I'm still in. :Cool:

----------


## Ken

> As long as the gratuity is being paid to the QA Department and not collected from them....I'm still in.


Crash, I knew from the very start that I could count on you. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Rick

Go reread my post. It says "must be paid TO the QA Department..."

----------


## crashdive123

I know what you meant.  I like my version better.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

> I make this quite a bit and have some in the pantry now. Let me know what you think.


FAntastic!!  this was my first time ever making jerky.  that said, next time i won't cut the slices so thin, there is no "jerking" when biting the meat, it just breaks off in your mouth.  so i think i either overcooked it or i sliced the meat too thin.  i also marinated it for about twenty hours, taste was amazing.  gonna try some spicy stuff next once i figure out how to make it a bit chewy.  thanks for the recipe Rick!

----------


## Rick

Glad you liked it. As I said, I haven't found anyone that does not like that recipe. The stuff keeps for quite a while if you can keep your hands out of the bag. 

I also marinate for about 24 hours. I try to move the meat around in the marinade just to make certain all of it gets coated. Nothing specific but if I think about it I'll go stir the meat. 

You might have done a bit of both. Slicing too thin can cause the problem you encountered and overcooking can cause it. After you make it a couple of times you'll get the hang of it the way you like it. By the way, those kind of comments help others know that making jerky is really pretty easy stuff and might encourage them to try it.

----------


## LeaveThisLifeGuy

Rick, i was gonna try something a little spicier for this weekends backpacking trip, and the lady refused, she said make it exactly the same, and thank that guy.  so thanks from the missus!

----------


## Rick

Tell her she is welcome!

----------


## crashdive123

I was watching the Food Network last night.  They had a show on making beef jerky.  The recipe was:
2/3 cup soy sauce
2/3 cup worstershire sauce
1 Tbl honey
2 tsp black pepper
2 tsp onion powder
1 tsp liquid smoke (they showed how to make your own)
2 lbs flank steak

Very similar recipie to what has been posted here.  Now here's where it got interesting.

After marinating for 3 to 6 hours they took several air filters.  They were the 20 X 20 inch pleated paper type (do not use fiberglass).  They laid the strips of meat in the pleats, then stacked the filters.  They topped the stack with a clean filter with no meat in it (kind of lik e a lid on the pot).  Then used bungee cords to hold the stack of filters to a box fan.  Turned on the fan - 12 hours later had jerky.  The guy doing it said that he preferred this cold method to heat.  I am going to have to try it.  Ken - I'll let you know when I do and ship your samples.

----------


## Tahyo

I've seen that episode before.  To be honest... if one is going to be doing jerky on a regular basis it's best just to get a good dehydrator that has a heating element (Excalibur is my choice... I can't even remember when I got mine, but it's been a long time and it's still going strong)

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I was watching the Food Network last night.  They had a show on making beef jerky.  The recipe was:
> 2/3 cup soy sauce
> 2/3 cup worstershire sauce
> 1 Tbl honey
> 2 tsp black pepper
> 2 tsp onion powder
> 1 tsp liquid smoke (they showed how to make your own)
> 2 lbs flank steak
> 
> ...


Alton Brown rocks. Never tried his jerky method. Felt kinda odd about the whole air conditioner filter thing. But his show is the bomb.

----------


## Tahyo

I do agree, Alton Brown is my favorite...well uh...maybe where as the actual cooking information is concerned, but Giada De Laurentiis is definitely my favorite eye candy to behold on the Food Network.

----------


## Aurelius95

My wife just bought a food dehydrator on craigslist.com today.  I am eager to try it out this weekend.

----------


## Tahyo

> My wife just bought a food dehydrator on craigslist.com today.  I am eager to try it out this weekend.


Let us know how things turn out.

----------


## Rick

What kind did she buy?

----------

